# Game 67: Heat @ Cavs (3/20 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, March 20, 2013 | 7:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

CJ Miles
Alonzo Gee
Boobie Gibson
Mareese Speights
Omri Casspi
Tristan Thompson

Hope no one thinks this'll be a cakewalk. All these players have hurt us this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And of course, you cant forget...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They should force C-Quinns to wear #23 to F with LeBron's head.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant believe they signed Quinny. Amazing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @cavsdan Cavaliers young talent makes our future very bright. Clearly, LeBron's is as well. Time for everyone to focus on the road ahead.


Oh so you can speak his name now? **** off, Gilbert.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Pat should totally file a tampering complaint, just to make fun of Gilbert's 2010 attempt.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Pat should totally file a tampering complaint, just to make fun of Gilbert's 2010 attempt.


In Comic sans.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cool story Dan.

FOH.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Supposedly about a third of the early crowd was rocking Heat gear. LeBron's been getting half boos and half cheers. Pretty much expected that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Delay to start the game as there seems to be a leak from the roof that has made part of the floor damp.

Hope they dry that up and no one gets hurt.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This is ridiculous. Liquid is leaking onto the floor from the ceiling. LeBron, of course, pointed it out just before tip. Long, awkward delay.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Both teams heading back to the locker room.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

You suck, Cleveland.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Micky Arison ‏@MickyArison 9m
> Never thought I would tweet WTF.


:laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Welp. If it has to be rescheduled, at least it's more rest. Three back-to-backs in March, with no more than one day of rest between any game.

^Literal LOL on that tweet. Love Micky.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Only in Cleveland smfh


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Alright the sabres were leaking their cooling agents for the flames. Almost go time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Joseph Goodman ‏@JoeGoodmanJr 45s
> I'm confused. Is this a reaction to the scoreboard leak or @cavsdan's message to LeBron? RT @MickyArison Never thought I would tweet WTF.


Joe Goodman instigating


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LeJam


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thompson is pulling a Jeff Green/Illyasova/Amir Johnson on us. These guys always seem to kill us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I couldn't picture us coming out strong tonight, and lo and behold. Sloppy O, lethargic D.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Defense is pretty awful so far.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We are playing pretty retarded.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cavs going all Boston on us


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Think Ellington was on his way down and still made that J. Hopefully the cool down soon.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Amazing how all of these awful, makeshift squads come out all-'05 Suns against us. Every team is so hyped.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not defending well at all tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We';re making Zeller look like Vucevic, who looks like Wilt when he plays us


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LeBird


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole got burnt...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

30pt 1st Q given up to the Cavs minus their big 3.

32.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

32-24 after 1

Cavs shooting 57%.

Heat playing like a team on the last game of a road trip. No energy at all.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Speights. Jesus.

So sick of these spuds who go off.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great drive by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice drive by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a block by Shane


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wadew with the floater.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier with the drive and layup. Thought he was gonna throw it down 

Down just 1 now


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That was a Batti-dunk.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Miles and Gee become superstars against us.

No excuse for our offense right now. Pitiful. Should be able to generate better looks. No reason for Cole to dribble out an entire possession into a jump hook. Spo has way too much trust in him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

FRom down 1 to down 11.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CJ Miles. Again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And now down 15. Heat cant do anything right.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Embarassing


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Cleveland have 8 offensive rebounds, we have 2. That says much.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Our defense is amazingly bad and our O is a circus. This is ridiculous. Again, so predictable.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Don't worry, fellas. Miami will come back and win. I don't want them to, though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yikes


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

20-2 run.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF is going on out there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, what can go wrong, is going wrong tonight.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

No interest in rebounding.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Knew it would be this game. Secured spot #2, so no reason to try anymore.

Also, since the first game in Cleveland when he went off, LeBron's been really soft on them over there. Didn't expect much out of him tonight.

Our rebounding is really pathetic, though. It's a constant problem.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

19 straight points. :whoosh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That last defensive possession was a microcosm of this game so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

55-34 at the half

Just 10 points in the 2nd quarter. Unbelievably bad half for the Heat.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Literally the worst start of the year. Figures.

Saw lots of reporters predicting an early rest night for LeBron. They might be right. 

I mean, this thing _would _end with the worst loss of the season. Epic streak. Epic letdown.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Well that sucks -- but we set the modern record ;; tough to complain bout a poor performance tonight


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

32 to 46 shots in the first half. All those 2nd chance points.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Maybe I was wrong. This is crazy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat cant get out of their own way tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Murphy's at its most extreme.

So much Wario tonight. This is utterly hopeless. The Cavs have really been better than us all season. Their worst effort was their only game with Irving.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Spo should just pull a Pop and sit a few of the starters and see if the scrubs can pull magic out of ass. This is as invisible as LeBron gets.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF is Bron doing? Nothing?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Need to somehow get this under 15 by the end of this quarter, but that seems like a stretch at this point.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2:51 left in the 3rd. Heat ball down 18. 

Got to get this under 15 by the end of the quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333

down to 15


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333 again

down to 12


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

It looks like that the call shouldn't have gone against LeBron.

Rebound now by Andersen.

74-65 to Cleveland.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 33333

6 pt deficit


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Of course we give up another buzzer beater.

Crazy comeback though. Hopefully we have enough to make it over the hump again. So hard to keep doing this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

77-68 after 3

Tough break on the 3 by Gibson to beat the buzzer, but cant complain too much. Down just 9 now. Gotta keep this up.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Ray 33333
> 
> 6 pt deficit


Then Daniel Gibson respond with a 3-pointer. Ah...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I told you guys not to worry. Wouldn't surprise me if Miami actually won in blowout fashion. Seriously.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 3333

5pt game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3pt game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 33333

tie game!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron was begging to get booed there :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'M SORRY LEBRON

We gotta finish this out the right way now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Lebron was begging to get booed there :laugh:


Never thought I'd see him play up the Cleveland crowd like that. This is all so weird.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

24 in a row in t-minus 10 minutes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 3333

Heat lead


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I have never seen a 27 point deficit so casually erased


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

LeThreeThree.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

My goodness.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

LeBron should have passed the wide-open Chalmers.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Incredible. Ridiculous.

Seriously.


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

What an idiot fan running into the court.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now a fan runs onto the court. Between the weird delay and this, you'd think they were doing this on purpose :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by Wade and Birdman


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Traveling on Chalmers. Second in this game if I remember correctly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333

Ray on fire


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Replay show now it wasn't a travel...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Congrats Heat fans. Huge win. Blowout coming. Unreal.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And the refs missed a horrible travel by Gee. Come on.

That last three by Ray was one of his toughest all season. Old school. No words for this game...and everything surrounding it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade's D tonight has been awful. Probably his worst all around game in 2 months.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Every time we manage a defensive rebound or stop we get called for a foul.

Bad possession by LeBron there. We need to stop doing that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ummm....WAT

I left down 27. Come back up 5.

Excuse me!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And Wade shuts me up a bit with a nice J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig: 

Got his triple double with all that action


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Block by LeBron.

Now he fights for the ball. He forced a personal respectively technical foul. His second half has been really great.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:manbearpig: triple double! He was having his worst game!


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Comeback was a great birthday present, thank you Heat :yesyesyes:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What the hell was that, Wade?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF Ellington again. Hate that scrub.!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now we're imploding a bit


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Making this so hard on ourselves. That 3 by LeBron...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Always gotta make it tough on ourselves


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great, now we need a bucket.

Would be heartbreaking if we somehow lose this.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Two missed 3-pointers last minute.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I know earlier I said you can't be disappointed...but if we lose after that comeback imma be realll disappointed 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful shot by Wade


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

On the bright side we should have the ball wit a chance to win it regardless of these nex two possessions 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeah, our ball!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That is inconclusive. Call on the floor is Heat ball.

If they didnt give us the ball in Boston because of the same reason, then...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF Wade...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They'll overturn this. They've been against us all night.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If it is our ball, get it to Ray....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat ball


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat ball!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 big makes by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LeClutch.

STOP


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Really wondering if we should foul here. Tired of giving up this 3.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Lebron definitely had me nervous on the line. Nice job tho


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win!

24 in a row!

Down 27 late in the 3rd...and we won :laugh:


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

:yesyesyes:

This win was so sweet.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wwwwwwwwhat the **** just happened?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

HEAT WIN!

Basel = prophet.

THE STREAK LIVES ON


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Wow.

That was incredible. Amazing comeback. The streak liveeees!


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wade County said:


> HEAT WIN!
> 
> Basel = prophet.
> 
> THE STREAK LIVES ON


I wish I wasn't. :vuvuzela:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Basel = prophet.


Yes, but still...

:vuvuzela:

Seriously though, even he thought it was over :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What a ridiculous comeback, this streak has had everything


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bahaha love the Bron epic pant there. Has he stolen KD's move with the pressure down hands?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thought so. Windhorst claimed he did it with the Cavs though.

Crazy. We went into the All-Star break after winning our 7th game in a row @OKC. Since then, we've tied the next highest streak of 17.

We've won a playoff and half's worth of wins in a row.

We've now exceeded the 52 wins from the first Big 3 season with 15 games to go, and would match our loss total from last year's shortened season if we go 9-6 here out. Basically, if we broke the Lakers record and then lost out, we'd have one less loss than last year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier was definitely the catalyst for this comeback. Those 2 threes to get this from a 20pt game to a 12pt game was huge. 



Wade County said:


> Bahaha love the Bron epic pant there. Has he stolen KD's move with the pressure down hands?


Thought they've been saying that he said he took it off of what Nick Van Exel used to do?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh yeah, they've been saying NVE, including LeBron. Durant doesn't do the knee thing in conjunction with it.

And yeah it was definitely Battier's 3's that gave us the life. Changed that lead quick. I couldn't believe when it was down to 15. ESPN says we scored 37 points in 8:30. :eek8:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Oh yeah, they've been saying NVE, including LeBron. Durant doesn't do the knee thing in conjunction with it.
> 
> And yeah it was definitely Battier's 3's that gave us the life. Changed that lead quick. I couldn't believe when it was down to 15. ESPN says we scored 37 points in 8:30. :eek8:


I believe Eric Reid said we scored 50 something points and outscored the Cavs by 30 over the last 19 minutes of the game. Crazy.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I know I've been seeing something about 55-19, presumably the closing run.

Here's why I wasn't all that impressed with whatever that stat was about the Clippers and being undefeated in December. We lost on February 1st, and won't be able to lose again until March 22nd. Obviously 24 is more impressive than 17, but for us to win the entire month of March we'd have to win another 6.










:laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Anyone remember when it would've been a HUGE deal that we went 5-0 on any road trip this season?

Spurs keep winning. Going to have to do the same to hold them off if that's a goal.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Funny stat of the night:

Luke Walton was a -34 in 16 minutes!

Boobie Gibson was also a -26 in 14. Wow.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Wade County said:


> Funny stat of the night:
> 
> Luke Walton was a -34 in 16 minutes!
> 
> Boobie Gibson was also a -26 in 14. Wow.


How on earth is Luke Walton still in the NBA lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just read the 55-19 stat over the final 19 minutes of the game. Didnt think the run was that big mg:

And yeah, Luke Walton was awful. At one point he took off the protective mask he was wearing cause I guess he thought that was the reason for his struggles, but nope, still sucked after he took it off as well.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Missed the game, saw the highlights, all I got to say is "Damn" we need to get back on home court asap.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Twitter of the guy who ran onto the court last night

https://twitter.com/jamesblair06

And here's his bio on lebronjames.com. 

A little too old to be this big a fan of an athlete mg:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just noticed while watching highlights of this game that Lebron switched shoes again. He's done this a few times in the past few weeks. Wonder if he's showing off new shoes or just switching because of some of them not feeling comfortable?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup, he switched from ones with yellow bottoms to those silver ones when he came back from the bench in the 2nd quarter. Not sure why, but it took him awhile to score again after he did.

I know at MSG he said he planned to change from the yellow to the grey at halftime.


----------

